
WordPress based multi user online journal - ohsik
https://www.goodnightjournal.com/
======
sugerman
In other words, WordPress?

~~~
ohsik
It depends on your perspective. I see it as a product built on Wordpress.
Techcrunch.com = WordPress? ;)

------
gmays
Nice work! Not something I'd use, but I am a fan of building on WordPress as a
platform--it's highly underestimated.

~~~
ohsik
Thank you!

------
adamkochanowicz
I don't understand the description, this is a wordpress theme?

~~~
ohsik
It's a free online journal website where people can write private or public
journals. And yes it has it's own theme :)

------
gravypod
If it is being marketed as a journal than I think this is one of the worst
ideas someone could have. It would be all of the information someone would
need to social engineer their way into ruining your life gathered into one
place.

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Take it easy. This was someone's hard work.

~~~
gravypod
I'm not criticizing the implementation, I'm talking about the marketing.

~~~
ohsik
I'm assuming you are talking about the way I wrote about the site here. I'm
actually new to Haker News and still not quite sure how to use this forum
properly yet.

~~~
gravypod
I'm talking about how you are offering your service as a private journal.

I think it would be cool to see this talked about as a blog, I love to see new
competition in that space, but saying that it is private will, in my opinion,
would be misleading to the average user.

~~~
ohsik
If you google "online journal", you will see a bunch of sites offer a very
similar service. If the word "private" freaks you out, you will be very
surprise how the other competitors are advertising their private journals ;)
(totally secure, always secure and etc...) GoodnightJournal.com actually warns
the people to be careful with personal data rather than just saying it's
secure cause I believe nothing is 100% secure if the idea comes out of your
head.
([https://www.goodnightjournal.com/aboutprivacy/](https://www.goodnightjournal.com/aboutprivacy/))

------
ratonofx
Seems the idea is similar to the old "Storylane"...

~~~
ohsik
Had to google Storylane but no way to see what it was like since Facebook
acquired them. Thanks for the info tho!

